# Before and After Photos - Show Us!



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd like to start a new thread to showcase your "before" and "after" photos. Your personal motivation can be to show off, educate, or amaze. I love these kinds of photos, particularly when I need a little inspiration myself. Let's see em ... it can be an entire boat or a specific part or improvement.

I will start with Tiger Lily ... four years into her never ending re-fit.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

I like it, great thread, I got many...


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

Osmosis bottom job on my contessa 26

Before(sort of);









During;









and









After;









A lot of work, glad I did it. It's only been a couple of seasons since I did the work but so far the moisture meter readings look good. The hull it's self didn't have a serious osmosis problem but approx 15 years ago an epoxy barrier coat was added without removing the gelcoat. I was getting a fair bit of blisters between the two layers and wanted to clean things up.

John


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Just got the boat home and trial set on beginning of a trailer prior to refit



Ready to launch...


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

The bottom was a story in itself...

Before:



During:





Just about finished...:


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow you guys make it look like child's play... sweet boats!
The day I brought her home
















bottom








After sanded/scraped








Barrier








Bottom job


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Cleat upgrades... Couldn't afford spinlocks (this time).


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

This probably isn't fair, as my boat has needed lots of small projects...
Prior owners idea of a traveler...








After:


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Topsides before:








topsides after:


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

I am also a big fan of before and after photo sets; I can look at them for hours. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's projects. Here are a few of my own from the past 2 years.
Plumbing and fule lines
















Built new propane deck box.
















Installed new engine.
















New teak.
















Re-glassed and painted side decks.
























Mast step compression.
















Painted mast.
















Built new bowsprit.
























re-insulated refer with aerogel and installed new frigaboat.
























Bottom job and barrier coat.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Before boat:









After boat:


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

StormBay said:


> I am also a big fan of before and after photo sets; I can look at them for hours. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's projects. Here are a few of my own from the past 2 years.
> Plumbing and fule lines


Wow.


----------



## catchinrays (Dec 27, 2013)

Just a couple of before and after:

The original navigational equipment:









And the after:









The ceiling in the port head had fallen down and the trim broken - re silicone and new screws, finished job looks like brand new.

The before:









The After:









The before: (broken corner at the upper left)









The after:









See all the rest of the repairs and progress at Catchin' Rays


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Before










After


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Itgoshen, looks like you got rid of a whole ecosystem. Nice work.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Before Hammock:



After Hammock:



Best upgrade of the season!


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll bite. There's way more to it, but I'll just show three pics:

As we first saw her. Yes, those are holes in the trampoline, and it's not laced either









As she is now:


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

LifeSlings are great inventions, but whatever material they use for the cover does not hold up very well in the sun. I found a place that makes these Sunbrella covers for $65.

Before:









After:


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

perhaps the worlds leakiest A4 ?





To the best of my knowable the boat hit every dock and piling in NYC after a mooring failure


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

dvuyxx said:


> LifeSlings are great inventions, but whatever material they use for the cover does not hold up very well in the sun. I found a place that makes these Sunbrella covers for $65.
> 
> After:


Good idea, I need one of those.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's my contribution to this thread
Old seacock that was for the engine's raw water intake:






old and new together:









New one installed:


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

These pictures show the old and new raw water filter next to the engine.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Rhapsody, this is where the Lifesling cover came from:
Lifesling Cover


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

caberg said:


> Before Hammock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe she thinks so. Personally I would see it disappeared.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Some bits from my Columbia 43 resto.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

The boat before & after


----------



## Daydreamer22 (Oct 16, 2008)

Recently did topside paint. Sprayed a single part poly. Looks so much better than the old rolled on job. Get lots of compliments on the color too.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

wheres the pics?


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Radar arch - before



Radar arch - after



Added 2 solar panels, wind generator, relocated radar, gas box and barbecue, added outboard gantry, two custom seats and solid railings around the aft deck area. It works really well.

This has been posted in threads before but for purposes of this thread:

Old chart table


New chart table


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Andre, is that a dedicated chartplotter or a computer monitor?


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

Daydreamer22 said:


> Recently did topside paint. Sprayed a single part poly. Looks so much better than the old rolled on job. Get lots of compliments on the color too.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd really like to see your before pic because I am planning on tip and rolling my cabin top and deck. Was it that bad? What paint did you use?


----------



## Daydreamer22 (Oct 16, 2008)

CapnBones said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Dangit, clicked the wrong button and didn't load pics.

The original gelcoat was light green.
The light blue was rolled, but not tipped. By PO of course!
I sprayed the seafoam green single part poly with a HVLP gun. Thinned 20% with mineral spirits. Temp 70-75f. Two coats used a little over a quart.


----------



## Daydreamer22 (Oct 16, 2008)

dvuyxx said:


> I'd really like to see your before pic because I am planning on tip and rolling my cabin top and deck. Was it that bad? What paint did you use?


I used Wet Edge paint from JD. ( no affiliation )

I tried to do some roll / tip, but couldn't get the hang of it. Wrong brush, thinner, don't know.
I'm pretty comfortable with a spray gun.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is one of my Dad's boats I sailed on in San Francisco By in 1945 when I was 10 years old. We saw it anchored out in Richardson's Bay in the mid seventies, in really rough shape. I didn't think it would survive.

http://www.mastermariners.org/PDF's/Mar 2003.pdf

See age 8

Paul T


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

That would make your dad Michael Klak? Flirt was in the Master Mariner's thish year. Very pretty boat - EYC has some great video of her rounding Blossom Rock in a pretty stiff breeze.


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Removed and polished rubrail. Before on right after on left.


----------



## mbowser (Aug 4, 2000)

Still a work in progress, but I hope to finally get in the water again this year after a 4+ year restoration including all the decks and cockpit, new rudder, conversion from wheel to tiller, new caprail (all exposed wood on the boat replaced), standing rigging, and chainplates. Below decks remains the same as it did before, so I still have lots to do, but it's time to get in the water for some fun.
Before:









After:


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

impressive!

Im holding off on pics till I get my first damn sail with the boat! jajaja till then no before and after pics...

good stuff guys, congrats!


----------



## mbowser (Aug 4, 2000)

christian.hess said:


> impressive!
> 
> Im holding off on pics till I get my first damn sail with the boat! jajaja till then no before and after pics...
> 
> good stuff guys, congrats!


Damn, I think I jinxed myself... My boat will immediately sink on launch now. Time to reconfigure as a raised bed garden. My wife will like it better that way.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow!!! These are fabulous! Just like rehabbing old houses, I think the Boat Gods are smiling on those of you who bring older boats back from the brink. I hope to do that soon,
Nancy


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

GeorgeB said:


> That would make your dad Michael Klak? Flirt was in the Master Mariner's thish year. Very pretty boat - EYC has some great video of her rounding Blossom Rock in a pretty stiff breeze.


Mike Klak & my Dad, Beverly Zirkle, were partners in the Flirt. IIRC, it has been a while, Mike didn't like the rough Bay conditions very much and my Dad bought him out. As my Dad was in another partnership, building an International Star boat, where the partner quit the project, he had to sell the 
Flirt, to a woman, IIRC, which seemed strange to me at the time.

My Dad loved heavy weather, in all the various boats we had over many years,
especially in the one below, used to scare the hell out of me.

The Star boat was a piece of beautiful wooden artwork with light & dark 1" strips on the whole deck, absolutely beautiful. I did a whole lot of sanding on it. 

Unfortunately, my Dad never got to sail it.

Paul T


----------



## Midnight Mist (Jan 17, 2013)

Midnight Mist, a 1972 P-30 spent 16 yrs in dry dock. Now back on the water!


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

mbowser said:


> Damn, I think I jinxed myself... My boat will immediately sink on launch now. Time to reconfigure as a raised bed garden. My wife will like it better that way.


mbowser, I think you've invested enough mojo into your boat to ward off the average jinx.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Before's from years ago, my boat is a work in progress, never completely 'finished'. It sails every season.


----------



## mbowser (Aug 4, 2000)

TomMaine, that is a stunningly beautiful boat. I always loved the lines of the Challenger and at first glance, you'd never know it was a glass boat. I'll bet you could sneak into the WoodenBoat mag. mooring field in Brooklin and not get chased out because of your 'frozen snot' boat.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

TomMaine said:


> Before's from years ago, my boat is a work in progress, never completely 'finished'. It sails every season.


Who needs a deck saloon when you have that?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Beautifully bright below, clearly a boat one could get attached to, Tom! Nice!


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

dvuyxx said:


> Andre, is that a dedicated chartplotter or a computer monitor?


It is a notebook based plotter. There is a notebook in the chart table running MaxSea and C-Maps charts, using a wireless mouse and keyboard on top.

The screen is a Phillips flatscreen that I stripped out of its original plastic cage and built into the facia panel.


----------



## FourthCoast (Oct 14, 2013)

ltgoshen said:


> Before
> 
> After
> 
> You win.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Our dinghy.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Changed a Volvo 20HP Gas with a Yanmar 2GM20F

*Before*









*After*


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Carpet in the 'engine room'???.. Wow...


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Faster said:


> Carpet in the 'engine room'???.. Wow...


Ron, it is a Tanzer 28, and when I went in the engine room to sit and check the oil, I found the thick carper much more comfortable for sitting.

Rik


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

I think they might be reffering to the high flamabilty concerns...or do you remove the carpet after sitting on it?

just a thought


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I was thinking more about the oil and coolant saturation concerns.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

SloopJonB said:


> I was thinking more about the oil and coolant saturation concerns.


Carpet could absorb a lot of oil & coolant, instead of rags. When it gets squishy, just replace the carpet. Maybe a bit of a fire hazard, something about spontaneous combustion,? but why worry?

Paul T


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

that was my worry, I completely understand the system but dont leave it there with spilled oil, fuel and or coolants, not to mention carpet is flammable...well most at least...


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

TomMaine said:


> Before's from years ago, my boat is a work in progress, never completely 'finished'. It sails every season.


Nice dorade boxes. That's what I'm working on now. Replacing old plastic dorade and cowls.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

dvuyxx said:


> Nice dorade boxes. That's what I'm working on now. Replacing old plastic dorade and cowls.


I didn't have anything for ventilation on my boat so as part of installing an Airhead toilet, I added a vent to my boat. It's lower profile and I think it suits my boat pretty well.


----------



## ABH3 Boyer (Sep 27, 2012)

1977 Luger


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> I didn't have anything for ventilation on my boat so as part of installing an Airhead toilet, I added a vent to my boat. It's lower profile and I think it suits my boat pretty well.


Just curious...why the wooden riser part instead of attached the vent directly on the deck?


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

i_amcdn said:


> Just curious...why the wooden riser part instead of attached the vent directly on the deck?


The main reason was due to the curve of the deck. The vent would not have been installed flush against the deck. I also expected the way it was installed would help it better to stay sealed from water intrusion.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

I think that the varnished boxes that are cut to the camber of the deck look sharp.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

ABH3 Boyer said:


> 1977 Luger


You win!


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

To keep this thread going ... I will offer one of my favorite, recent improvements ... installing a zippered stack-pack mainsail cover. I just had lazy jacks before, which are helpful, but the pack has taken what was a dreaded 45-minute process at the end of a long sailing day into a few minutes. I really like it. Some people might say that stack packs interfere with performance, but I have not noticed any impediments.


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

Part of many, many upgrades/fixes

New electrical panel + ELCI + galvanic isolater + smartplug!

Before:









After:









It would have been a lot easier if I hadn't cut the hole in the wrong place to start off with and had to patch it up + repaint...


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't you hate it when that happens?


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

I wish I had one distribution panel where everything was in one place ... including the battery selector. Mine are spread out across two different distribution panels, a selector under the galley steps, and a smart charger in the corner behind our stove. Nice work.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope he doesn't mind, but look at Tommays before and after I pulled off a different post. Good stuff



tommays said:


>


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2014)

great job


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Before, when she was delivered.










After some needed love...


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice top sides. Like the gold cut. Some bottom jobs are so nice you wish you could heel hard all the time.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I like this thread.

My two boats that I have painted (hope to never paint a boat again ):


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Been doing tonsof projects for past couple months on a refit of a much neglected Bombay Pilothouse 31. Here are pics of a project that went well. This is the sole beneath the saloon dinette.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Just compound polish and wax. Yeah, not great pictures.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll get better pictures once I'm finally done... hull strips and registration is on now, and what you can't see is the bottom is now repainted.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm hoping to have a lot more before and after pics of Tiger Lily this Spring. Great expectations and high hopes!


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

It's too cold and wet to do much boat work, outside. So I took advantage of the weather and started stripping the cabin in the vee-berth(it's never been done).

This is how it looked after a couple hours with a heat gun and scraper.










I used a Fein multi tool sander with a 4.5" pad and corner pad to do most of the finish sanding. With a dust extractor, it made a tedious task easy.

Then 2 coats of slightly diluted varnish without sanding. After it was bone dry, I again used the Fein tool with 180 and 220 grit paper, on very slow rpms. Then a third coat full strength varnish, a vigorous rubbing with a brown 3M pad(1200 grit), a fourth coat of varnish, and this is what it looked like.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Got some before and after shots removing the Iron Pig (diesel engine) and installing the batteries for my electric conversion back in 2008.
THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: GOING ELECTRIC PART 14: Before and after batteries


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Spring time. Let's see some good before and after projects.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Dunno if I already posted these somewhere on SN but here's my latest boat as delivered and after 250 hours of back breaking work and about $2500 - largely yard storage fees.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

Wow! Very cool pictures. You folks should be very proud!!


----------

